# New Puppy, what breed(s) does he look like? Puggle?



## FutureMan (Mar 28, 2011)

So he is about 8 weeks old... We were told that his Mom is a beagle and his Dad is a pug. I really don't see much Pug at all... His body is pretty long and his face isn't Puggle like at all. Either way, we love him, but just wanted to get the forum's 2 cents. Thanks. Pics below:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

What exactly is a "puggle" like face? You do realize that not all pugxbeagle mixes will look a like right? As that is apart of being the box of mysteries that are mixed dogs. This puppy could very well be pug and beagle just more on the beagle side than pug. But with that being said the puppy looks more yorkshire terrier and terrier mix.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I was going to say terrier too, but who knows.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, mixed-breed dogs can have any combination of the parent dogs' looks. But I don't see any Pug in that pup at all. I really don't see a lot of Beagle either. He looks most like a Min-Pin to me. It might be easier to tell when he gets older.

He certainly is cute, though!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree that that pup looks to have some terrier in him but for reference as to not seeing pug, do you see pug in this puppy?










While yours is supposedly a puggle and would possibly show the pug more, this is Flash who's father is a Rottweiler and mother is a puggle.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I actually do see some pug in that, something about the eyes and nose. I wouldn't have guessed it if you hadn't said it though.


----------



## FutureMan (Mar 28, 2011)

It's wild. Guess we'll never know for sure.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I also thought there was a Yorkie look. I don't see much pug, but not a lot of obvious beagle, either. Except maybe the paws, they look big and wide. There is some longish fur, too, that isn't beagle-y and makes me think Yorkie.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

I dont see pug or beagle in him. I would think that if he had beagle in him then his ears would be a lot bigger. Instead they look pretty small and like they want to stand up.

Do you know what the littermates looked like?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Maggie Girl said:


> I also thought there was a Yorkie look. I don't see much pug, but not a lot of obvious beagle, either. Except maybe the paws, they look big and wide. There is some longish fur, too, that isn't beagle-y and makes me think Yorkie.


I thought Yorkie as well.



Allyfally said:


> Do you know what the littermates looked like?


Of course, a litter can have multiple sires


----------



## FutureMan (Mar 28, 2011)

That's another strange thought... The pup's littermates all looked like puggles. Fawn colored with black masks. Bigger ears. Only two were black and tan. Maybe the people we bought him from lied and he was from the same litter. Maybe not? I only saw photos, this lil guy was the last one. I really wanted a puggle. It was relevant that he was "pugless" but the fiancé and I wanted to take him home so we did.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

FutureMan said:


> That's another strange thought... The pup's littermates all looked like puggles. Fawn colored with black masks. Bigger ears. Only two were black and tan. Maybe the people we bought him from lied and he was from the same litter. Maybe not? I only saw photos, this lil guy was the last one. I really wanted a puggle. It was relevant that he was "pugless" but the fiancé and I wanted to take him home so we did.


Like I mentioned, a litter may have more than one sire. If you wanted him, it doesn't matter if he is a puggle or not (puggle isn't, after all, a real breed and I'd be suspect of a breeder who claims they are) So he is a cute mixed breed, just as he would be if he was part pug and part beagle. Enjoy him.


----------



## FutureMan (Mar 28, 2011)

Most def. No matter, we are thrilled with our decision to scoop the lil guy up. Just working on the house training with puppy pads and treats. Named him Fenrir which means "wolf like". He's so tiny but ferocious at the same time. Figured he should have a large name. I've been a cat person all my life and now I've become "that guy" who posts about his pup on forums. Haha. Thanks for everyones input!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

did you get him from someone that actually had the parents? we got a Sheltie from some people a couple yrs ago and the lady they got her from said that her Sheltie was the mother.....that may have been but she also tried to pass off a smooth coat pup (not sure what the "breed" was) as her sibling and they said that that pup was almost 1/2 Miley's size.....they also got a Pom/Chi from her that they were told was 2 mo old when they got it and it had ALL it's adult teeth (well established) and was completely "dropped" and should have been neutered months b/4 (dog was AT LEAST 18 mo, maybe even 2 yrs and Miley, who was supposed to be 4 mo when we got her, was more like 9-10 mo, again, all her puppy teeth gone)......there are "puppy brokers" out there that get pups cheap from people and pawn them off as something completely different.....maybe this person had puggles and also some yorkie mixes, or something along those lines.....


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I absolutely don't see any pug at all. Also I've never seen a pug x beagle mix that ended up being black and tan. Maybe a miniature pinscher mix or some sort of terrier. 

I don't think it's possible for a puggle to be that color to be honest. 

I don't think there's Yorkie either because in my experience Yorkie mixes always have a different type of coat than your dog. He's really cute though!


----------

